# Swollen hands and feet



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello 

My hands and feet/ankles started to swell a couple of weeks ago at 35 wks pregnant - I had high BP too and protein in urine but tested negative for pre eclampsia.

Baby is doing fine and am due an induction of labour on Friday @ 38 weeks due to gest. diabetes.

Hands and feet seem especially swollen last night and this morning - is it just fluid retention? Getting a bit better since getting up and can move hands a lot better in last half hour!

any tips?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's common to have swelling in this stage of pregnancy, but with your history, if it's still bad, it would be worth ringing the hospital,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for reply.

I haven't any other symptoms of pre eclampsia i.e. headaches or blurred vision, nausea etc.
My blood pressure has gone down this week which is good, it's just the swelling that remains. 
Am seeing my midwife for another trace/bp/urine check on Tuesday - they didn't seem concerned at check up Friday.

I think it is probably just the stage I'm at in pregnancy. 
Am going on maternity suite tour tomorrow so will ask MW when I'm there if still bad


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
Yes, do mention it as you sometimes only have one symptom at first, so it's best to be seen,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

